# How to make plastics look new again?



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok I searched this site and highlifter site and cant find any info on the best way if any to bring the black plastics back to life. My fender plastics look good but the black plastics like the headlight bessels are dull and faded looking. can they be made to look like new again or do i need to buy new ones or have them dipped?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

the headlight covers...i amorall mine after each wash..but if they r too bad therre stuff at autoparts stores called back 2 black.it might work...


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

that back to black stuff (trim paint) works well, doesnt hide the scratches though. id like to know how to remove small scuffs and scratches from my plastics too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SC1

They will look like new.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Found it, it was WAY at the back. Bumped it up

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1823&highlight=shine+plastics


----------

